# Bumper mounting



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm mounting the front nose and bumper on my 70 lemans for the first time since I got it. When I got it the front end was taken apart already.
My question is it looks like it bolts to the frame in two places on both sides on the frame rails and twice on the top to the core support. But how exactly does it mount to the core support??
Maybe I'm missing something but I have no idea what. Since the core support has about 2" in diameter holes where the bumper meets it. 

Anyone able to help me out?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

The core support will mount sandwiched with the front bushings on top of the frame horns. the FRP (Fiberglas Reinforced Plastic) header panel will bolt to the leading edge of the coresupport and to the leading edge of each fender. Have to be careful, as these mounting holes can strip out. There will also be a center brace that extends from the bottom center of the lower rail of the coresupport upwards toward the hood latch area. Can do this two differnt ways, usual method I use is to carefully slide the bumper brackets and the chrome bumper in through the rectangular holes in the coresupport. Next, I use some hardware store bolts with Plast dipped washers, and keep padded floor jacks under each end of the bumper. After carefully mounting fenders and getting coresupport and fenders, close, will then swap out the hardware store bolts and plastic coated washers attching the bumper brackets to the frame with replated original bolts and serrated washers. To get everything near perfectly lined up can get very frustrating, need to have a good supply of fender shims, and doing a total reassemble it helps to have a pair of experienced hands. Wife or kids...not mine.


----------

